# Somalia: Good intentions, deadly results



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Jan 2004)

has anyone read this book, and would like to comment on it? Im going to buy it this week, and id love to hear a review on it.

 http://images.amazon.com/images/P/0970636601.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## Infanteer (17 Jan 2004)

Check out "Somalia of $5 a Day"

Pretty good read on what was going on BEFORE the Battle of Mogadishu.  Written by an battalion Ops Officer in the 10th Mountain Division, anyone who has been on SFOR will immediatly recognize the execution of the missions conducted.


----------

